# Watch out PRC!



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

85% rain, winds to 27! I came back to Carolina why?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like weather is good so far, any news on the open set up?

thanks

Gregg


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

2tall said:


> 85% rain, winds to 27! I came back to Carolina why?


For the barbecue and seafood, of course


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Did the Derby finish today?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Heard the open is a quad with 2 retired and an out of order flyer.

25 dogs left to run this morning.

Good luck to all


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd: 2,3,7,15,23,26,27,28,33,35,38,39,40,42,44,49,50,51,53,60,69,81,83,84,85,90,91,92


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur Callbacks
1 3 25 26 30 31 32 34 44 53 54 56 68 78


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any Derby or Q news?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

qual call backs to water blind 1, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22, 26, 27....15 dogs to water blind at 8 Am tomorrow at wood duck pond


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Any open updates?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Any open results??????


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any news on the Amateur? thanks!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Am results 1st #34 2nd #44 3rd #1 4th #30 RJ # 25 Jams #31 and # 53 Qual results 1st #9 2nd #3 3rd #26 $th #4 RJ #16 Jams #18 and # 22


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Huge congrats to William Sligh and Raven on the win!!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats William!


----------



## Donna Freeman (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations William and Raven----Awesome!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open results? (Congrats to everyone else!)


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Results are posted on EE


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations.. Goldstar Ethan, AM RJ...


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Bill and Bo on another Derby WIN!


----------

